# Pamphlet penned by Charge of the Light Brigade survivor goes to auction



## jollyjacktar (5 Oct 2016)

This would be a very interesting read.



> 'We could scarcely get along for dead bodies. I never saw such carnage': The bloody chaos of the disastrous Charge of the Light Brigade is laid bare in a rare account penned by a soldier who survived the 'Valley of Death'
> Soldier who survived the suicidal Charge of the Light Brigade penned first-person account of the carnage
> He describes how dozens of his comrades fell on the battlefield around him during the 1854 offensive
> A rare surviving copy of Sergeant William Butler's military pamphlet is going under the hammer next month
> ...


----------

